# Greetings Fellow Hauntlings and Monsters.



## JingledGiggles (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all, 

I'm Kit, but feel free to call me Jingles or Giggles.. I go by any of the three. 

I've been a scare actor since 2008 at Kings Island's Halloween Haunt and now have moved up to New York and hoping to participate in Headless Horseman up here. 

I've loved Halloween, dressing up and becoming someone else since I was a kid. Scare acting only came naturally. :jol: My ultimate goal is to own my own home haunt and I've been quickly planning through it.  My more reachable goal is to become a special effects makeup artist, and it's one I would thoroughly enjoy.

It's bloody lovely to meet you all! 

And my experience in case anyone is curious!

2008- Kings Island Halloween Haunt Urgent Scare, Outside "Victim" Zombie.
2009- Kings Island Halloween Haunt Urgent Scare, Outside "Victim" Zombie.
2010- Kings Island Halloween Haunt Wolf Pack, Inside/ Exit Usher Girl Scout Werewolf.
2011 Kings Island Halloween Haunt Holiday Horror Christmas, St. Patrick's Day, Host and Exit usher Christmas Elf and Leprechaun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jingled


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome and good luck with your plans.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Kit - welcome and good luck with your haunt.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Kit and welcome!


----------



## Rdnek86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Kit!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Jingles!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------

